# Slick Trick broadheads



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

For what it's worth...


Just finished sharpening a few of mine. They are a great broadhead from what I've seen.

I killed a few deer with them this year. They fly straight and if you have even a little skill, they are easy to resharpen and reuse. Because they can be resharpened, you don't have the expense of replacing the blades after every shot. 

I tried To resharpened Muzzys but never had much luck because of the shape of the blades...they have that angled metal tab which makes it hard to get the angle against a sharpening stone or belt sander. I've had great luck sharpening the Slick Tricks on the belt sander with a fine grit belt.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Slicks are my,by far,favorite broadhead.Those blades are THICK,they fly superb,cut stupid holes,and have basically no chance of failure.I was always a Muzzy man,but my newer hunting set up was just over the speed that muzzys liked.Slicks don't care what the speed is and w/my 420gr arrow moving 300fps out of my Hoyt,My kinetic energy is thru the roof! No expandables needed,only Tricks!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with you completely. 

The first reason I was considering them is the way they fly. Everyone I talked to said they fly just like field points and they really do.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

3 shots with slick tricks this season, 145" buck distance traveled 10 yds. Doe 1 distanced traveled 90 yds fell with in eye sight. Doe 2 traveled 70 yds fell with in eye sight.
Great broad heads at a great price!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I had an arrow glance off a sapling a foot away from a giant this year. It hit him high and back by the last 2 rib's. I found the arrow 35 yd's from where he was hit. All the blades were broken and none of the blades were in the Farrell. If I knew how to post pic's I would post a pic of it.. I was heart broken.. But I have never seen a BH do this. I just switched to them this year. So I am not very high on them. I know a lot of people like them. 

Yes, I know it was my fault, Not a great shot but I just was surprised that they broke like they did. They seem to be well made heads.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Just got some QAD Exodus broadheads for xmas and they look sweet so far haven't shot them yet. Slick Tricks were my 2nd shoice so we'll see how these do first. I've always shot mechanicals and planning on making the switch next season.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

I know off topic but anyone looking for a great broadhead easy to resharpen and kill everything they touch.G5 Strikers.been using them since they came out.6 years ago maybe and have killed plenty of deer.Have one that has harvested 6 does and still going strong.Just putting my input if anybodys looking for a great broadhead


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wild man, that is a wild event. The Slick Trick blades are made of such heavy stainless steel that it is hard for me to imagine even one of the two blade components breaking, let alone both, and especially on a deer. 

The amount of torque that would require would be incredible.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tree frog, I also like the Montec G5 broadheads. I own about a dozen of them and they also fly very close to where my field tips fly. They would be my second choice.

They have two drawbacks from what I experienced with them:
1. They are harder to sharpen to a razor edge. You can sharpen them, but it seems like there is a distinct limit to how sharp they can get, meaning they only get so sharp no matter he how much you work on them.

2. They seemed to come up short for me in the area of penetration. I killed six or seven deer with them and did not get a single pass through. I realize that is probably a function of the kinetic energy on my bow, which is set at about 55 lbs, 28 inch draw length with a Beman ICS 400 arrow and the 100 grain Montec G5.

I tired both the stainless steel version and the carbon steel version of G5. The carbon steel was quite a bit sharper out of the box and was able to reach a higher degree of sharpness when I tried to resharpen them, but still, never really got to that razor sharp level that we all like.

The Montecs were very close to flying exactly like my field tips when it comes to point of impact, but we're not exactly precisely the same. The Slick Tricks, by comparison, have precisely the same point of impact as my field tips (meaning that I needed no sight adjustment what so ever when switching from field tips to the Slick Tricks) and are both sharper and easier to sharpen.

I do like the one piece construction of the Montecs...that leaves just one less thing that can go wrong in the field. If they had not had the penetration problems for me, I'd still be shooting them. I also believe that they can basically last forever unless you damage them on say, a rock or piece of metal.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

vc1111 said:


> Tree frog, I also like the Montec G5 broadheads. I own about a dozen of them and they also fly very close to where my field tips fly. They would be my second choice.
> 
> They have two drawbacks from what I experienced with them:
> 1. They are harder to sharpen to a razor edge. You can sharpen them, but it seems like there is a distinct limit to how sharp they can get, meaning they only get so sharp no matter he how much you work on them.
> ...


Yes,I tried the Montecs too and didnt like them for lack of penetration.I was talking the G5 Strikers.http://g5outdoors.com/product_detail/22


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry, I misread what you posted. I haven't tried those. 

So they get have better penetration? How are they as far as point of impact compared to your field tips?


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Hit same spot as field points.Have had complete pass through on every deer except a doe that was almost straight down.And that split her spine,one lung and heart and half way out her brisket.But she never took a step.Going through shoulder bone I havnt had to replace a blade,just sharpen it up a bit.The chisel point is even scary sharp.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

vc1111 said:


> Sorry, I misread what you posted. I haven't tried those.
> 
> So they get have better penetration? How are they as far as point of impact compared to your field tips?


Yeah. I had an issue as well with the original stainless steel Montecs. Just could not get them as sharp as I want a broadhead to be no matter what I did. I understand that the carbon steel Montecs will take a better edge. 

The Strikers come out of the package freaky sharp! Used them for a few years with good performance. Then tried the Slick Tricks. Low profile compact head with some beef in the blades. Also very sharp right off the rip! Also, relatively inexpensive for what some broadheads sell for these days. Point of impact was good with all 3, but, I had some center shot and nock height issues to work out with my compound first. However, we put Slick Tricks on my buddy's crossbow (a Parker) and they were dead on!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

vc1111 said:


> Wild man, that is a wild event. The Slick Trick blades are made of such heavy stainless steel that it is hard for me to imagine even one of the two blade components breaking, let alone both, and especially on a deer.
> 
> The amount of torque that would require would be incredible.


I know I was beside myself when I found the arrow.. I had just made the switch to them.. I did hit a sapling before hitting the deer but still I wouldn't expect this kind of brokenness.. If I knew how to post pic's I would post a pic of it. Any help on posting pic's?


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't leave home with out them. I switched over to the magnums scary sharp and very durable. I have all pass throughs with them and have seen all the deer drop within sight. But I did hit one this year a doe that ducked the arrow and grazed her and didn't find her. But that was my fault for not shooting low enough. They make big holes and kill deer.....


----------

